# hi everyone bought a new broody help!!!!!!!



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I have bought a new broody, but don't want her to do her job right this minute, how do I keep her broody do I keep her Sat on fake eggs for alittle while unroll I'm ready??? Thanks


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Put fake eggs under her until you have the real ones. That's what I would do


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Put fake eggs under her until you have the real ones. That's what I would do


Ok that's great that's what I thought thanks


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Or golf balls...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Or eggs....just plain ol' eggs.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I wouldn't TRY to keep that Hen "broody".
She won't EAT as much as she should and will _deteriorate _in _HEALTH_ ( I think )....*IF *you try to "keep" her broody.
IF her nature is "broody", she'll _probably _assume that Role...whenever you leave EGGS for her in the nest.

No sense DAMAGING the Hen's HEALTH.

_my opinion,
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've kept mine broody before, while awaiting a shipment of chicks from the hatchery, and it worked out just fine.  Several times....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Bee said:


> I've kept mine broody before, while awaiting a shipment of chicks from the hatchery, and it worked out just fine.  Several times....


I really don't think that's necessary....with the RIGHT Hen.
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *A neighbor of mine raises "Game Chickens"...who seem to be _NATURALLY "_broody"......_*However*_....presently.... He has 2 Hens who won't "sit" their OWN eggs. It's unusual for that type of Chicken. I haven't had THAT "problem" particularly....
It seems that IF I leave eggs in a nest....ONE or another of my Hens WILL "sit" on them. I guess that isn't always so.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope...not with most standard breeds from hatchery stock. I'm lucky if I have one go broody one time per year...so I keep her handy if I want to raise up some meaty birds or new breeds from the hatchery. 

Right now she is sitting on some of our own eggs and won't be fostering any chicks for me...she's a great foster mom but not a real spectacular broody.


----------

